# Interesting stair build



## joee134 (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/gene...ild-thread-spiral-staircase-without-pole.html


I believe I would have built the one helical stringer in place over all that. How do you finish the bottom??


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

joee134 said:


> http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/gene...ild-thread-spiral-staircase-without-pole.html
> 
> 
> I believe I would have built the one helical stringer in place over all that. How do you finish the bottom??


New Guy, thats pretty bad ass. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

joee134 said:


> http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/gene...ild-thread-spiral-staircase-without-pole.html
> 
> 
> I believe I would have built the one helical stringer in place over all that. How do you finish the bottom??


Would you come to the City? I have a cpl of jobs I just bid on and your build would be a perfect fit. 
If yes Send me your contact.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My head hurts just looking


----------



## joee134 (Dec 2, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Would you come to the City? I have a cpl of jobs I just bid on and your build would be a perfect fit.
> If yes Send me your contact.



Not my build so you'll have to keep lookin. :biggrin:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Very cool. I wonder if it would even be possible to design something like that on sketchup. I wouldn't know why not...


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats so cool.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

WOW... Impressive and terrific...:thumbsup:

I sure couldn't come close...

Curiosity..... how much time did ya have invested....

Best


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

very very nice, I would have subed that out to a shop to have built. I do think that journeyman carpenters should be able to build these stairs, but I think the time and money involve it would be more cost efficient to have shop built


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is one that is even more tricky !


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loretto_Chapel


----------



## grantbbee (Aug 21, 2013)

I wonder if it would even be possible to design something like that on sketchup.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

grantbbee said:


> I wonder if it would even be possible to design something like that on sketchup.


Yep.


----------

